# I like long walks on the beach and sunsets...



## laim (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi all.  Just joined the forum and wanted to say hi.  

I'm a Dean at a small high school in the SF Bay Area.  I've always written on my own, but I've recently begun thinking that I'd love to write a collection of essays one day.  Sort of like David Sedaris... if you were to take away his wit, talent, and interesting life.  Aside from that though, exactly the same.  

Looking forward to learning a lot on this forum.  I already love the idea of the Literary Maneuvers.  Great idea!

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Hawke (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi, Matt. Welcome to the community! I look forward to reading your work.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi there Matt, and welcome to the forums!


Nickie


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome to WF Matt :hi:

If there is anything you need feel free to drop me a note.


----------



## Flapjack (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome to WF, Matt!

So let me get this right. You are going to deal with high school students all day. Then, after you get home, you can still think clearly enough to write? Apparently your students are more behaved than I was. 

Would love to have you join in the literary maneuvers. Otherwise, thanks for joining in the fun and please let us know if you have any question.

Alex


----------



## laim (Jul 7, 2011)

Haha - that's the goal, though when you put it that way....  maybe I'll just write about my students!


----------



## Flapjack (Jul 7, 2011)

laim said:


> Haha - that's the goal, though when you put it that way....  maybe I'll just write about my students!



I'm sure that would make for some very interesting and hilarious reading! I know my teachers had more than enough "inspiration". For example, I spent the entirety of my junior year finding creative ways to steal my bio teachers hamsters. I think they spent more time in my backpack/in my desk then in their cages. LOL!


----------



## laim (Jul 7, 2011)

One question for anyone.  I can't seem to figure out how to add a signature.  I feel like it's probably not that hard, and I'm just missing something really obvious...  thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Flapjack (Jul 7, 2011)

There is a post requirement. I believe it is 5 but it may be 10. Once you pass that you will have access to signatures.


----------



## laim (Jul 7, 2011)

Ah, got it.  Thank you!


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 7, 2011)

Ah a Dean. Should be fun.  Welcome to WF! And I believe it takes a post count of 10 to be able to add a signature.


----------



## Flapjack (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Candid! I couldn't remember which it was.


----------



## Lavender (Jul 7, 2011)

Hiya Matt
A Dean is like, a headmaster right?
And welcome to the forum


----------



## laim (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you, candid.  

A Dean is a little lower than a headmaster.  We're the ones who do the actual work.  Just kidding! (now an ex-dean is someone who...)


----------



## Lavender (Jul 7, 2011)

Like a deputy headmaster?
You must be brave to work with a load of teenagers!


----------



## laim (Jul 7, 2011)

Never thought about it like that, but yeah, sort of like a deputy headmaster.  The only real requirement is that you have a masochistic side and enjoy taking abuse.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Dean, welcome. 

With Alex talking about hamsters, everytime I read the word 'headmaster' in the above posts, I keep seeing the word 'hamster'. But maybe they are the same thing...almost.


----------

